# Reading > Forum Book Club >  July/Dostoevsky Poll

## Scheherazade

* [IMG]http://www.*********.com/images/authors/fyodor-dostoevsky.gif[/IMG]

We will be reading a book by Dostoevsky who said:



It is not the brains that matter most, but that which guides them -- the character, the heart, generous qualities, progressive ideas.


The aim of the Book Club is to read and discuss new books together with other members.

Please try to avoid from voting for the books you have already read and/or do not intend to (re)read with us.

Thank you!* 

*The Brothers Karamazov* 

The Idiot* 

Notes from Underground* 

Demons 

The Adolescent 

The Gambler* 

Poor Folk**  

* = Available on the Forum

*Book Club Procedures*

----------


## superunknown

Whatever happened to the other books that were suggested? To the Lighthouse and The Name of the Rose and all the rest. Am I missing something on the procedures?

But if we're doing Dostoevsky, then I'll vote for Notes from Underground, since it's short and sweet and I'll be busy enough reading Ulysses as it is.

----------


## superunknown

Oh, and some people might find it useful to know that a reviewer on Amazon.co.uk said that "Pevear and Volokhonsky's translation is the only one that counts."

----------


## Scheherazade

> Whatever happened to the other books that were suggested? To the Lighthouse and The Name of the Rose and all the rest. Am I missing something on the procedures?


This is our reading for the month of July (we are reading a different author's works every month).

The nominations you mentioned are for Summer Reading, which you can find here.

Please don't forget to register your vote by taking part in the poll!  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

I've read all of those listed but if I'm going to read one again, I'm going for _Demons_. I really don't think I could get through _Brothers Karamazov_ a second time.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I voted for the Brothers beause it is on my "to read" list, anyway.

----------


## bazarov

The Brothers are simply......the best ever written by a human( if you think Dostoevsky is a human!!!!!)

----------


## papayahed

Which one is the shortest?

----------


## Asa Adams

I read a few pages into the idiot, and i thought it sounded fantastic! i hope this selection is chosen. if not, then i will be happy to read whatever gets chosen!

cheers

----------


## bazarov

> I voted for the Brothers beause it is on my "to read" list, anyway.


Why not???  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Asa Adams

Physcheinaboat clearly voted for the book you want to be selected.

----------


## bazarov

Sorry, my mistake, wrong post...I was talking to Idril, why??? It's to long, or what???
Asa, Idiot is fantastic book, maybe better than Crime and Punishment, you should read it!! Of course, Brothers are the best!!

----------


## Asa Adams

I would agree that Brothers would be the best, especially from your enthusiasum!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

> Sorry, my mistake, wrong post...I was talking to Idril, why??? It's to long, or what???


It has nothing to do with the length, I simply didn't care for it. I know that's an unpopular opinion to have but alas, it's how I feel. I love Dostoevsky, have enjoyed everything he's ever written and there were parts of _Brothers Karamazov_ that I enjoyed very much and characters that I loved but I have no desire to read Father Zossima's 'manifest' again or read pages and pages about how wonderful Alyosha is. I've read it once and I'm glad I did but I don't care to read it again.

----------


## Boris239

I've voted for "Demons", not because I like it more, but because I think that it is less appreciated than the other great novels.

----------


## superunknown

> Which one is the shortest?


Notes from Underground, by far.

----------


## Asa Adams

Looks like the Brothers are really starting to pick up...but the idiot still has a chance, lol!

Vote Idiot!  :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

Asa, let's have some democracy!!! 
Vote for Brothers!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Asa Adams

Democrazy! vote idiot!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

Be aware, the night is coming, you might be gone...  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  It's just friendly advice, for your own good...  :Nod:  Brothers!!!!

----------


## Asa Adams

HAha I am no scare!

----------


## genoveva

Wow! I am amazed, but not suprised, about the enthusiasm to read The Brothers for this book club forum. I took a whole college level course on the one book. Even then, I feel like there was so much more to discuss and study! How is it possible to fit this book in? Will two months be allowed?

I voted for the idiot!

----------


## Asa Adams

:FRlol:  Hooray! did you hear that baz ol buddy! the idiot!  :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

You're not my buddy anymore !!!! :Rage:  .Man, who will wait till July..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Asa Adams

come now! mere competition!  :Tongue:  lol. I picked up a Brothers yesterday, and i intend to read it! so when i do, i will be coming to you with deep questions, for i know they will be enevitable. lol  :FRlol:  

cheers Baz!

----------


## bazarov

Hey, it's a joke ! :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I'm glad you'll read it.

----------


## bazarov

> Wow! I am amazed, but not suprised, about the enthusiasm to read The Brothers for this book club forum. I took a whole college level course on the one book. Even then, I feel like there was so much more to discuss and study! How is it possible to fit this book in? Will two months be allowed?
> 
> I voted for the idiot!


If you will read every day 50 pages, then you'll finish it in max 3 weeks and be prepared for discussions  :Nod:

----------


## Asa Adams

:Nod:  Now that would be commitment!  :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

> If you will read every day 50 pages, then you'll finish it in max 3 weeks and be prepared for discussions


I was thinking of Brothers, The Idiot is 250 pages shorter.

----------


## Asa Adams

I know. I meant that the reading schedule would be a devoted endeavour.

----------


## bazarov

And all you know about Idiot is number of pages...Shame on you!!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## superunknown

Oooh, Notes from Underground has actually received more than just my vote! So far it looks like Brothers, though.

----------


## Sabo

> I took a whole college level course on the one book.


*chocking*

You had an ENTIRE COURSE on the Brothers!!! Lucky lucky you!! I've read it many times, and I'll happily read it again.

But yes I do see your pont, there might be too much to discuss. Well I already voted for the B K, but 

Notes from the Underground might acctually be more fun to discuss and easier to get grasp of. And don't forget the size. The chances of people acctually reading the book might increase...  :Nod:   :Nod:

----------


## Asa Adams

Hey, I know Prince Mishkin, Baz...Ya Jerk!  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  

I might Not know anything about Russian Lit, But i did study English and Can Lit in Uni!  :Nod:  AH THATS RIGHT  :FRlol:

----------


## behindblueeyes

brothers is really good, I read it a couple of months ago though so I don't know if I want to read it over though.. but if you discuss it I might still remember enough to

----------


## whiskey

I voted for "Underground" for the same reason as mentioned above: "There is a more likely chance everyone will ACTUALLY read it....."
I love "Brothers", but for summer reading? That's more like an entire summer discussion. But if i must i must.

Is there a consensus on translations for us Yankees? Constance Garnett is all i have ever read or seen.

----------


## superunknown

As for translations, I've looked it up and the majority of people suggest Richard Pevear and Larissa Volokhonsky (not only with this one, but indeed with every Dostoevsky book they've done). Constance Garnett is said to be pretty outdated, and apparently she excised some portions pretty liberally in her translations of Dostoevsky. I'd say go with Pevear and Volokhonsky, and that's the copy I bought last week anyway so that's the one I'll be reading.

----------


## behindblueeyes

When do we find out which one to read?

----------


## superunknown

I don't know about everyone else, but my edition of Brothers is 776 pages (not counting introduction and notes at the end), so if we do that one it'll have to be 2 months.

----------


## papayahed

hmmm.....I wonder which will win?

----------


## Scheherazade

> hmmm.....I wonder which will win?


_The Gambler_, no?

----------


## behindblueeyes

when it's decided will someone post it?

----------


## Scheherazade

If you look at the top of the poll, behindblueeyes, it will tell you when the poll closes in your part of the world. (the polls are usually open for a month)

----------


## behindblueeyes

oh sorry.... right it sure does

----------


## Asa Adams

Man, I cant wait till this poll is closed! I just wanna read something Dostey!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Adelheid

I think I vote for The Gambler. I have not read that book before, and I think I would like to read it.  :Smile:  There is going to be a movie on The Gambler this week on TV, and it'd be nice to watch it and compare it with the book together with everyone.

----------


## Asa Adams

> I think I vote for The Gambler. I have not read that book before, and I think I would like to read it.  There is going to be a movie on The Gambler this week on TV, and it'd be nice to watch it and compare it with the book together with everyone.


Hopefully its not a hollywood version of the book, more so a Low budget independant film. Those Hollywood idiots seem to add explosions in key areas where the General Public gets "lost."  :Rage:

----------


## bazarov

Man, you're lost...  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Why is only 24 votes on this thread???

----------


## Asa Adams

What do YOU think baz...? You Know we all want to hear what you have to say  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## bazarov

> What do YOU think baz...? You Know we all want to hear what you have to say


Well, when you're so interested  :Brow:  ...In Demons, Dostoevsky wrote:'' As a true realist, I find truth in front of succes. The problem is that for many of people succes is more important then truth...''  :Nod:  We're living in dynamic world, so people like dynamic books like Tolkien, King, Brown  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  Who's interested in some crazy Russian...Intellectual disaster...

----------


## samah

I planned to read the the brothers karamazov long ago and I think now its the best time and I tried to read " The Adolescent " last month and I just couldnt finish it ! I thought it was too boaring and the main character Dolgorky I just hated him I dont know why?! and its really hard to read anovel when you dont like the hero .

----------


## Asa Adams

Baz, When you look at the world through previous writers, and then compare them with the writers of today, you will have that distaste for the latter. Its just how things are done. You cannot worry about the truth in Browns writing, or the wonders in tolkien's, nor the suspense in Kings. For as long as there are people like your fine self, great Literature will always be read, and while "Intellectual disatster" may continue, remember that there is still the select few who remain untainted by the markets of todays "MASTERS OF WRITING." Remain true to your "crazy Russian" my honoured friend.

cheers

----------


## bazarov

Thank you Asa, that's very nice of you, I am glad that at least someone is aware of that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gallantry

I'm reading the Brothers right now or I would vote for it, lets go with the idiot

----------


## Asa Adams

thanks Gallantry! good for voting for the idoit! Crush Baz's Brothers! lol. YOU are on my buddy list!

----------


## Asa Adams

*"Thank you Asa, that's very nice of you, I am glad that at least someone is aware of that"*

No Problem, buddy, what are friends for eh? if not to complement, then to support!

----------


## bazarov

Idiot is coming really close...  :Brow:   :Brow:  Hm...

----------


## caesar

One more for "The Idiot" with whom I'm gonna sleep with, this July!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Gallantry

As for the length of Karamazov, I don't think it should be that much of an issue, perhaps I just have too much free time and shouldn't address such matters. Perhaps I read too much  :Smile: . But it is a really good book, should be read with haste.

----------


## dodgumshoe

I voted for Brothers because everyone else did, isn't that the American way?

----------


## behindblueeyes

you can also vote on the Summer Reading Poll if you haven't already and vote for a short one (unlike east of eden) so you'll have time to read both!
I know I voted for it but at the time i didn't realize how long it was

----------


## Gallantry

vote Idiot!

----------


## genoveva

> I voted for Brothers because everyone else did, isn't that the American way?


Ha,ha! Please do not discuss current politics.  :FRlol:

----------


## superunknown

> and its really hard to read anovel when you dont like the hero .


What about The Catcher in the Rye? Holden has a superiority complex, whines incessantly, is a hypocrite, a drama queen, and senselessly impulsive, but it makes for a great book.

----------


## Asa Adams

aye that is true...  :Nod:

----------


## Asa Adams

Come On Idiot. Those Out There Who Havent Voted....vote Idiot.

----------


## Gallantry

there is still time
VOTE for the IDIOT!

----------


## Solnishka

I voted for the idiot. although the brothers karamazov is good I think it is very long

----------


## Asa Adams

Yes! One more for the cause.!!!!!!!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Gallantry

3 is not too much to ask, 3 for idiot!

----------


## Asa Adams

how about four? Now thats not too much to ask for!

----------


## Jay

Would it be too much to ask if I asked for 8 more votes for _Notes from the Underground_?  :Tongue:

----------


## behindblueeyes

well, what about 10 for the gambler... lol

----------


## Jay

My 8 is fewer, let's stick to the Notes then  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

I'll vote for Notes, I always seem to be backing the underdogs

----------


## bazarov

You're helpless  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## behindblueeyes

ahh someone else voted for brothers.. papayahed, you haven't voted yet. vote for the idiot to make things interesting!

----------


## Ranoo

I vote for The idiot

----------


## Asa Adams

oh glorious Ranoo! the idiot has a fighting chance!

----------


## behindblueeyes

lol keep voting. it's not over yet! =]

----------


## Ryduce

Listen up people!!!!!!!!!!


Brothers is the greatest book ever written by humans.Please do humanity a favor and vote for it.Thank you.

----------


## Asa Adams

:FRlol:  yes but for its length, we should go for idiot!!

----------


## Ryduce

Even the pope loves this book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



In the words of Spike Lee,Do the right thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Asa Adams

pope shmope. vote idiot. vive revolution!

----------


## Gallantry

am I allowed to make a post to entice people to click on this post and vote for the idiot?  :Biggrin:

----------


## behindblueeyes

Yes, definately, I'll do it too. =]

----------


## Scheherazade

This is proving to be an interesting to poll...

 :Biggrin:

----------


## behindblueeyes

yes this is an interesting poll..
next time i should seriously wait a little while before voting. for this poll I voted early on and voted for something that had no chance and in the Summer one I voted for something I didn't want to read and it ended up winning.. i wish i could vote for idiot even though I don't care all that much.. it would make it [more] interesting =]

----------


## Pensive

Wow, it seems like that we are having too many people who are interested in Dostoevsky.

----------


## Ryduce

Kurt Vonnegut quote

-"Everything you ever needed to know about good and evil was in Dostoyevsky's The Brothers Karamazov". 



The Grand Inquisitor is probably the greatest chapter in all of literature.

----------


## Asa Adams

> am I allowed to make a post to entice people to click on this post and vote for the idiot?


hahaha  :FRlol:  That is good!

----------


## Asa Adams

hyperlink it so that they click on a link which actually sends them to the idiot poll! genious.

----------


## bazarov

> Listen up people!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Brothers is the greatest book ever written by humans.Please do humanity a favor and vote for it.Thank you.


Man, you're on my buddy list!!!!!!  :Nod:   :Nod:   :Nod:   :Nod:  Asa, what will you say now?  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

> Kurt Vonnegut quote
> 
> -"Everything you ever needed to know about good and evil was in Dostoyevsky's The Brothers Karamazov". 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Inquisitor is probably the greatest chapter in all of literature.


BRAVO!!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## bhekti

I like the Brothers Karamazov much.

But now I vote
for the Idiot

coz...it rhymes  :Tongue:

----------


## Ryduce

I am seriously gonna shoot myself if Brothers dosen't win.



Do you want my death on your conscience?

----------


## Asa Adams

i don't know about that...but i do want a good read on my conscience. vote idiot.

p.s. Hey Baz, where you been?

----------


## bazarov

Part time job, exams, WC2006  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  Did I miss you?  :FRlol: 
This Ryduce is really good...He helps a lot  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Another victory for team leaded by Baz!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Go Brothers!!

----------


## Ryduce

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Karamazov!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Asa Adams

[QUOTE=bazarov]Part time job, exams, WC2006  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  Did I miss you?  :FRlol: QUOTE]

I don't know if you missed me Baz....thats your call  :Goof:  
dont be weird,  :FRlol:  

oh and its not over yet

----------


## Ryduce

Well Baz and I are going to read it regardless.So take that.  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## bazarov

> Well Baz and I are going to read it regardless.So take that.


Oh no, we have read it already :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Ryduce

I started re-reading it yesterday,and I'm 30 pages in.

Man I hope it wins.

----------


## bazarov

My dear Ryduce, will score a glorious victory over my ex-buddy Asa  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Yeah!!! Go Brothers, down Idiot!!

----------


## grace86

You know, the only Dostoevsky book I own and need to read is Crime and Punishment...and it so happens it is not in the polls...sittin this one out again. Grr, need to vote on books I have and have not read yet (I have like 12 I need to read he he)

----------


## Asa Adams

> My dear Ryduce, will score a glorious victory over my ex-buddy Asa     Yeah!!! Go Brothers, down Idiot!!


Your Dissertion of friendship affects me dearly...  :Biggrin:  Baz, when Idiot wins, i will not hold anything against you.  :Cool:

----------


## bazarov

But Idiot won't win so...FRIENDS FOREVER  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Asa Adams

:FRlol:  pipe dreams...crazy croation pipe dreams.  :FRlol:

----------


## Ryduce

We will prevail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bazarov

WC2006 fever got me  :Banana:  Brothers Karamazov team in standard 4-1-2-3 formation, attacking style. Lineup is:
Dmitry-Zossima, Fyodor, Dodgumshoe, Psycheinboat- Smerdyakov-Alyosha ,Sabo- Ryduce, Bazarov(captain), Ivan  :FRlol:  
They are playing against Idiot, team with strange name and many strange players...Their captain is some guy called Asa Adams  :Confused: ...Never heard. WHO IS HE??? Some Poor knight maybe...  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Game was very thight untill the end, even the referee helped them with red card for Smerdyakov (Idiot!!), but then, great long pass from Alyosha for Bazarov who passes it unselfishly to Ryduce...and...GOOOOOOOOOAAAALLLL!!!!!!!!!!!! Great strike!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:  Brothers are the world champions!!!Asa goes home...Bye!!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

> pipe dreams...crazy croation pipe dreams.


Some facts shouldn't be known...BUDDY  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  and you spelled it wrong(I hope it's just a mistake  :Mad:  )

----------


## Sabo

Oh dear me playing *trying to see it* oh well for the greater good!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Asa Adams

> WC2006 fever got me  Brothers Karamazov team in standard 4-1-2-3 formation, attacking style. Lineup is:
> Dmitry-Zossima, Fyodor, Dodgumshoe, Psycheinboat- Smerdyakov-Alyosha ,Sabo- Ryduce, Bazarov(captain), Ivan  
> They are playing against Idiot, team with strange name and many strange players...Their captain is some guy called Asa Adams ...Never heard. WHO IS HE??? Some Poor knight maybe...   Game was very thight untill the end, even the referee helped them with red card for Smerdyakov (Idiot!!), but then, great long pass from Alyosha for Bazarov who passes it unselfishly to Ryduce...and...GOOOOOOOOOAAAALLLL!!!!!!!!!!!! Great strike!!!   Brothers are the world champions!!!Asa goes home...Bye!!!


HA, You remind me of Napolean from animal farm....very "unselfish"

----------


## bazarov

I have not read Orwell  :Rolleyes:  ...Is it good or bad? Napolean, of course...

----------


## Scheherazade

What? 16 hours and no posts from Asa or Bazarov!!!!

Do you think they are OK or should we start getting worried?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Not about Baz, he was advertizing Brothers in the Introductions subforum, recruiting potentional voters  :Tongue:  (how sneaky!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Asa Adams

all is well my friends. Baz...you will have to read then wont you?

----------


## bazarov

> all is well my friends. Baz...you will have to read then wont you?


It's on my summer list, I'll start in 10 days.

----------


## bazarov

> What? 16 hours and no posts from Asa or Bazarov!!!!
> 
> Do you think they are OK or should we start getting worried?


Don't worry, be happy...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Asa Adams

> Not about Baz, he was advertizing Brothers in the Introductions subforum, recruiting potentional voters  (how sneaky! )


Baz? This is no way to win fairly, lol. I may not read Brothers if it wins, just because of that!  :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

hmmm so which shall I vote for??

----------


## Ryduce

Do the right thing.

----------


## Asa Adams

well, papayahed, vote for the one you wish to read.  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## bazarov

> Baz? This is no way to win fairly, lol. I may not read Brothers if it wins, just because of that!


It didn't help  :FRlol:  But why is nobody voting for anything??? I don't get it...

----------


## bazarov

> I planned to read the the brothers karamazov long ago and I think now its the best time and I tried to read " The Adolescent " last month and I just couldnt finish it ! I thought it was too boaring and the main character Dolgorky I just hated him I dont know why?! and its really hard to read anovel when you dont like the hero .


Yes, It's only Fyodors book where you simply don't like the main character...I mean, all his characters are weird but you like them, they are interesting. But Dolgoruky...  :Mad:

----------


## bazarov

Only 3 days...Is there a hope for Idiot??? Asa, do something!!!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol: You know, your avatar scares me sometimes. Don't know why, but...

----------


## Asa Adams

we share a similar avatar. Yours is of a man that wrote wonderous books. Mine is of a man that also wrote amazing books

I am enough of a man to let this poll go as it should. I will do nothing of any sort to help it sway in my advantage. Nothing like recruitng Young and new members to vote for The brothers in the "Introduce yourself" thread...  :Wink:

----------


## bazarov

It didn't help so...DO you forgive me??? Buddy...  :Tongue:

----------


## Sabo

> Nothing like recruitng Young and new members to vote for The brothers in the "Introduce yourself" thread...


In love and war...

----------


## Asa Adams

> In love and war...


its a Poll not a war  :FRlol:  . dont use snappy quotes to deferentiate the two.  :FRlol:

----------


## Asa Adams

> It didn't help so...DO you forgive me??? Buddy...


Nothing to forgive. This whole Dostey Poll has just been an entire Joke to you and I. Vote Idiot! Vote Brothers! Its nothing. It is just who wants to read what and when. If there is a larger fan base for The Brothers, then the Idiot stands no chance. It is just like electing a political member or party. If there are those who are more passionate about this poll, who infact favour Brothers, then it is simple. The brothers will win. Too bad your ploy didn't succeed eh, Baz? Then maybe you would have blown Idiot out of the Water. Then you would have been able to rub it in my face. Still i think you will rub it my face anyway.  :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

No matter who wins, I think many on this forum have already read or will both of them.  :Nod: . I am taking this poll as a joke, it was my place to introduce myself with others on forum, I am looking forward for august book. Cheers, buddy!

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Asa Adams

> No matter who wins, I think many on this forum have already read or will both of them. . I am taking this poll as a joke, it was my place to introduce myself with others on forum, I am looking forward for august book. Cheers, buddy!


I think you are right my friend. Why don't you stop by canada for a drink some time, and we can reminisce abot ole' times in Literature and about our favorite writers. That would be a good time. Cheers to you my Dear friend!  :Nod:

----------


## bazarov

> I think you are right my friend. Why don't you stop by canada for a drink some time, and we can reminisce abot ole' times in Literature and about our favorite writers. That would be a good time. Cheers to you my Dear friend!


Let's meet in...Paris, London  :FRlol:  ...It would be much easier..

----------


## Asa Adams

For you, maybe, lol. but still something to look forward to in the future!  :FRlol:

----------


## bazarov

Let's meet in Frankurt, with all those books!  :FRlol:

----------


## Asa Adams

ahaha, where is Frankurt Dear Bazarov?

----------


## Ryduce

HAHA!!!!!!!The final nail in the coffin.

----------


## Asa Adams

you win some, you lose some... such is life.  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## bazarov

> ahaha, where is Frankurt Dear Bazarov?


In Germany, city with the biggest book mart in the world.

----------


## Lector

I just started brothers, am about 100 p in and am having trouble getting anything else done; amazing book!

----------


## Asa Adams

> In Germany, city with the biggest book mart in the world.


Fantastic! Should be a good time!

----------


## papayahed

Damn another chance to vote down the drain!!!! Crap I'm still trying to get over Crime and Punishment!!!

----------


## Asa Adams

hahaha, A whole Month and you Didn't vote? Oh Pap!  :FRlol:

----------

